#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  asphaltene dispersant and inhibitor

## slasherdj

i would like to ask about the difference between asphaltene inhibitor and dispersant and the function of both please.

See More: asphaltene dispersant and inhibitor

----------

